
Welcome to Pariahville: A City of Refuge for Sex Offenders - iamjeff
http://www.gq.com/story/sex-offender-community
======
herbst
Fucking USA is scary as fuck. This is IMO a serious issue, but you can't talk
about it because you will be called out as child molester or at least
sympathisant. Guess thats the Freedom i heard so much about.

